# Food Safety News - 10/10/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 10, 2020)

Food Safety News - 10/10/2020  



*RASFF notifications broke 4,000 barrier in 2019*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 10, 2020 12:03 am More than 4,000 reports on food or feed risks were filed by member states to the European Commission this past year. In 2019, 4,118 original notifications were transmitted through the Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF) which gave rise to 10,388 follow-up notices compared to 3,699 original notifications in 2018. A small decline... Continue Reading

   

*New Salmonella outbreak associated with juice bar in Minnesota*
By News Desk on Oct 09, 2020 06:20 pm Minnesota officials are investigating a Salmonella outbreak among patrons of a juice bar. Health officials believe additional people likely are part of the outbreak. A specific source from NéktƏr Juice Bar in Woodbury, MN, has not yet been pinpointed, but the Minnesota Health Department is reporting that all confirmed patients have infections from a specific... Continue Reading

   

*Ottawa company recalls eggs over Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Oct 09, 2020 01:05 pm Hilly Acres Farm is recalling eggs due to possible Salmonella contamination. The Ottawa-based company’s eggs have been sold in Newfoundland, Labrador, and Nova Scotia. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is advising consumers and distributors, retailers and food service establishments such as hotels, restaurants, cafeterias, hospitals and nursing homes should not serve, sell or use... Continue Reading


----------

